
Collaboration App Notion Labs Hits $800M Valuation in New Funding - dirtyaura
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/collaboration-app-notion-labs-hits-800-million-valuation-in-new-funding?shared=051dd431acd3603d
======
dirtyaura
Quite a valuation. According to following tweet they only raised $10M because
they didn't need money, but wanted to convert early notes:
[https://twitter.com/amir/status/1152028965193674753](https://twitter.com/amir/status/1152028965193674753)

